# Hot Rod music...



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I am a morning radio show co-host, Marty & Doc, on WQTT 1270 in Marysville, OH. Tomorrow we are starting something new, Friday Morning CAR-Tunes. We will be featuring songs about cars, cars in the lyrics, etc... We are on 6-9 AM. You can listen @

http://qt1270.com/

You might even hear some Revells :wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hi Marty,
Rhino records put out a four CD box set (dated 1999) called "Hot Rods & Custom Classics Cruisin' Songs and Highway Hits". It came in a box sized like the old model car kits from AMT, Revel, MPC, etc. It came with a nice book, a decal sheet with the Rhino logo in a circle with flames, a set of "Moon Eyes" decal, and get this, a pair of purple fuzzy dice to hang from your mirror!!! 88 car songs, everything from 'Lost Highway' by Hank Williams to 'Go Lil' Camaro Go' by The Ramones. Of course, you can't go wrong with ANYTHING by the Beach Boys or Jan & Dean.
I'd like to suggest playing "The Ballad of Thunder Road" by Robert Mitchum or "Crawling From the Wreckage" by Dave Edmunds.

Have FUN!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

_409_


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Commander Cody, Hot Rod Lincoln 

Nuff said


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool Marty :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well that explains the Marty and Doc.. I honestly thought you were referring to Back to the Future.. :lol: Cool DJ gig! :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Marty ,

I missed you today . Is it only Fridays that your on ? I'd like to catch your program .

Gonzo


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Metallica: Fuel.

"Give me fuel, Give me fire, Give me that which I desire."


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Rawafx said:


> Hi Marty,
> Rhino records put out a four CD box set (dated 1999) called "Hot Rods & Custom Classics Cruisin' Songs and Highway Hits".
> Have FUN!!!
> 
> ...


 Got it!

Thanks!
Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

gonegonzo said:


> Marty ,
> 
> I missed you today . Is it only Fridays that your on ? I'd like to catch your program .
> 
> Gonzo


 We are on M-F 6-9AM. Friday is our CAR-Tune day.

I originally was going to spotlight one song and give some background info on the song and artist, but the response has been terrific! Our boss couldn't believe how many people want to hear Hot Rod music. Funny thing, on our Facebook page, most of the responses came from women!

BTW - If anyone is interested Monday is our MoTown Monday. We play mostly hits from that great label.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Is there any way to give the slot car hobby a plug on your CAR -tune day ? I seen an album cover recently labeled : Slot Car Music .

Gonzo


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

gonegonzo said:


> Is there any way to give the slot car hobby a plug on your CAR -tune day ? I seen an album cover recently labeled : Slot Car Music .
> 
> Gonzo


 I have both the Revells and the Phantom Surfers Slot Car CD's. We played "Slot Car City" from the Revells Friday. The problem is we are an AM station and some versions of stereo will only play one channel on the air. Unfortunately The Revells is one of those CD's. We were getting calls asking if there were words to the song because all they heard was the instrumental side. We are going to convert the CD to mp3 and see how that works.

I have been on the air on and off for several months now and only recently became officially part of the morning show. Our loyal listeners know of my slot car addiction and it has sparked many conversations. You know "I had those when I was a kid!" The station also knows of my LP addiction and asked me to decorate the front office. One of the displays is a picture of Peter Tork from when his band, Shoe Suede Blues, played in Columbus, OH. Along with the picture is my Monkee Mobile HO slot car signed by Peter Tork. Our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/QT1270 has a photo album of the office.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Gear Head said:


> Commander Cody, Hot Rod Lincoln
> 
> Nuff said


Agreed, but don't forget the Lost Planet Airmen!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Deadman's Curve. Drag City. Little Deuce Coupe. Little old lady from Pasadena. Beep Beep.

The ballad of Aryton Senna.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Little GTO and 409!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Gear Head said:


> Commander Cody, Hot Rod Lincoln
> 
> Nuff said


Commander Cody & The Lost Planet Airmen certainly have the most popular version of the song, recorded in 1972. It was originally written and recorded by Charlie Ryan in 1955.




Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh cool. I never knew that. I grew up with later of the two and I got stuck on it.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Johnny Bond also had a version of it that got some air time.
Did you see that Larry Lujack passed away earlier this week? He was extremely popular back in the Sixties at WLS 890 AM in Chicago. 

Bob Weichbrodt
A guy who used to "do free work" at a local Country station back when I was in high school.
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

:lol:...Does little red corvette count?


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> :lol:...Does little red corvette count?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


 
It would be better if it was purple:wave:


Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

What about David Lindley and the Mercury Blues.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

foxkilo said:


> What about David Lindley and the Mercury Blues.


From Wikipedia:

"*Mercury Blues*" is a song written by K. C. Douglas and Robert Geddins in 1949, and first recorded by Douglas. The song, originally titled "*Mercury Boogie*," pays homage to the American automobile, which ended production in 2010.[1][2]
The song has been covered among others by the Steve Miller Band (1976, on their album, _Fly Like an Eagle_), David Lindley (1981), the Finn Pave Maijanen (1987), Alan Jackson (1993), Meat Loaf (2003) and Dwight Yoakam (2004). Lindley's version, from his 1981 album _El Rayo-X_, peaked at number 34 on the _Billboard_ Hot Mainstream Rock Tracks chart. Meat Loaf's version appears as a hidden track at the end of his 2003 album _Couldn't Have Said It Better_. Dwight Yoakam's version appears on his 2002 boxed set, _Reprise Please, Baby_, and later on his 2004 compilation album, _Dwight's Used Records_. More recently, a lively, truly blues version appeared on Jackson Browne's "Love Is Strange" (2010), backed by David Lindley.
Rights to the song were purchased by the Ford Motor Company, which used it for a television commercial featuring Alan Jackson singing his version of the song with the word "Mercury" replaced by the words "Ford Truck."

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Fireball 500?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Picked this up at Goodwill a couple weeks ago. Makes for great slot car music. :thumbsup:










edit: i also picked this one up at a thrift store a while ago, but it's in REALLY bad shape and doesn't play very well...










--rick


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:

I always wanted that soundtrack. Great movie.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Marty,
There may be some ideas for you on HT's old *Racing Tunes: What do You Like?* thread from 2008.



Marty said:


> One of the displays is a picture of Peter Tork from when his band, Shoe Suede Blues, played in Columbus, OH. Along with the picture is my Monkee Mobile HO slot car signed by Peter Tork.


If you ever have five minutes (preferably very late at night) to fill up with something car related, you could try _Highway 99 with Melange_ by _my_ favorite ex-Monkee, Michael Nesmith. Probably the only recorded song to feature a '60 Dodge.




The song proper doesn't start until about a minute into it, after an artsy ominous "melange" intro that you could profitably skip. Can't say I love it, but it will certainly be a change of pace from Jan and Dean. 

-- D


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Picked this up at Goodwill a couple weeks ago. Makes for great slot car music. :thumbsup:
> 
> edit: i also picked this one up at a thrift store a while ago, but it's in REALLY bad shape and doesn't play very well...
> 
> --rick


 I HAD the American Graffiti LP. Now I have the More American Graffiti (Vol 2 of the original) and the soundtrack LP from More American Graffiti.




I have the Dragsville LP too, but has too many skips in it to play.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Gear Head said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I always wanted that soundtrack. Great movie.


 My favorite movie of all time!

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just started watching More American Graffiti last week on Netflix. I got about to the point where Milner found out they didn't really want him to drive for them, they just wanted permission to use his pic in their commercial... and something here at the house happened and I had to leave it. I gotta pick it up and finish before Christmas Break ends...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Marty... Are you the same HT guy who collects vintage scca/drag racing soundtrack LP's ?? I have a couple that I've had for years. One called Rods and Drags Forever and one from Laguna Seca with the Russkit Porsche on the cover.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay Marty,
you got me at that one. I knew it was a cover but not the rest.

So lets get european: Tom Robinson Band - 2-4-6-8 Motorway.

Hey Rick, great album. One of my all time favorite movie. We used to watch in a local cinema in 73-74. They had a thing going on called "action selection" at 22:00 on Thursday nights. That movie was on every two or three month kind of regular feature. God me even an original film poster at the time (a real one not a copy). Lost on a move. That movie got me into "doo whop". 

Mario


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Little Cobra---best band name ever...the Ripcords!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's a favorite of mine, 

Jim Croce, Rapid Roy (The Stock Car Boy).

Randy.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Beep Beep..The Little Nash Rambler.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Marty... Are you the same HT guy who collects vintage scca/drag racing soundtrack LP's ?? I have a couple that I've had for years. One called Rods and Drags Forever and one from Laguna Seca with the Russkit Porsche on the cover.


 I love my Hot Rod and car related LP's!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/library/record albums

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No song list would be complete without some Charlie Daniels... Stroker Ace and Uneasy Rider...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's one of the 2 Marty...*


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> No song list would be complete without some Charlie Daniels... Stroker Ace and Uneasy Rider...



Uneasy Rider, one of my car related favs!


----------

